# Stop moulding profile - How to measure and mill



## Phinnay (Feb 22, 2015)

hey there!
I've been lurking on here a while, bought a 1940's home last year and working on restoring it. Most of the house is in good shape but I'm trying to match the existing stop molding on the windows / door jams to replace missing and damaged sections. 

Trim carpentry is new to me, I'm unsure how to choose the right router bit to create the profile needed. The closest Ive been able to find is Eagle America model #169-2015 but the dimensions don't match. The bit they show has a much larger cutting length than needed. 

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v169-0605/router_bits_-_ea 

I'd like to understand how to measure and pick out the right bits. The few big-box stores local were no help and I've not found much online. 

This is a profile shot of what im trying to copy:









I've cut stock to the right size (1 3/8 x 7/16) on the table saw, the plan would be to run this thru the router table with the proper bit to form the profile. 

Thanks!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

That one should work.The cutting length is 1/2".You don't have to set to the full 5/8" depth


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

Easiest way solve the profile problem is to pull all the stop on the windows with damaged/missing parts. Run new with a bit/knife that's is very close and cut to fit the window. I usually run it a bit wider than the original to cover the old paint lines.


----------



## Phinnay (Feb 22, 2015)

mako1 said:


> That one should work.The cutting length is 1/2". You don't have to set to the full 5/8" depth


Where do you see the cutting length as being 1/2"? The spec's for that model show it as 11/16". I'm trying to understand how the measurements work - in my head the profile would be "stretched" or incomplete if I were to use that bit.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The easiest thing you could do is get something similar like the router bit in the link. There is no such thing as standard molding. The tooling to make the molding in your house was probably designed and made by the company that made it. In order to match it exactly you would have to find someone with a shaper or molder that does custom work and would make the cutting knives to match your molding. This can get very expensive. I would probably charge about $250.00 to make the knives in my shop. Another option would be to buy a molding cutter to fit on a table saw and make your own cutting knives. It's more time consuming than hard to do.


----------



## Phinnay (Feb 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> The easiest thing you could do is get something similar like the router bit in the link. There is no such thing as standard molding. The tooling to make the molding in your house was probably designed and made by the company that made it. In order to match it exactly you would have to find someone with a shaper or molder that does custom work and would make the cutting knives to match your molding. This can get very expensive. I would probably charge about $250.00 to make the knives in my shop. Another option would be to buy a molding cutter to fit on a table saw and make your own cutting knives. It's more time consuming than hard to do.


Ha! I saw one of those Craftsman kits at a yard sale and went thru the profiles, nothing that matched... Did not consider making my own blades for it though, I have the tools but it may be a bit overkill. 

As long as I can get close enough to what's on there I'm happy - don't foresee anyone going from window to window with a ruler and giving me trouble over this... 

I'm sort of sure it's not a custom profile because my window stop moulding and door trim are identical - it doesn't seem likely whoever made the windows did the doors as well... Even rooms without doors have matching trim on the casement. Who knows though! It would not be the weirdest thing we've come across on this renovation.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Phinnay said:


> Ha! I saw one of those Craftsman kits at a yard sale and went thru the profiles, nothing that matched... Did not consider making my own blades for it though, I have the tools but it may be a bit overkill.
> 
> As long as I can get close enough to what's on there I'm happy - don't foresee anyone going from window to window with a ruler and giving me trouble over this...
> 
> I'm sort of sure it's not a custom profile because my window stop moulding and door trim are identical - it doesn't seem likely whoever made the windows did the doors as well... Even rooms without doors have matching trim on the casement. Who knows though! It would not be the weirdest thing we've come across on this renovation.


In the picture the blade on the top row to the left you can buy extra blades like that one and grind your own designs on it. The cutterhead since it has only one knife in it and turns the slow speed of a saw runs really rough but if you are patient and make multiple cuts it will get the job done. I used one like that one and another with three cutters for a long time before I bought a shaper. All you have to have is a grinder and some different size grinding wheels. I do a lot of the work with a 1/8" metal cutting carborundum blade.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Item # (C)
Cutting Depth (D)
Large Diameter (L)
Cutting Length Overall Length Shank Size Price Qty 169-2015 5/8" 1-3/4" 11/16" 2-3/16" 1/2" $49.95
169-0625 3/4" 2" 5/8" 2-3/8" 1/2" $44.95
169-0705 5/8" 1-3/4" 11/16" 2-3/4" 1/2" $42.95
169-0502 5/8" 1-3/4" 1/2" 2-1/8" 1/4" $42.95
169-0505 5/8" 1-3/4" 1/2" 2-1/8" 1/2" $42.95
- See more at: http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v169-0605/router_bits_-_ea#sthash.m6lbccBo.dpuf 

Try the bottom one 169-0505


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

That is a pretty standard stop profile. Stops usually matched the sash sticking (profile).

Not sure if they call that a traditional style or ovolo.

I cut my stops with my sash cutters.

I buy my knives from W Moore, not sure if they have router bits.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.dykeslumber.com/wp-content/themes/dykeslumber/***** Moulding Catalog 2012.pdf

When I need molding I get it from these guys. 100% employee owned lumber yard.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty much anything that's been in a house for 5 or more yrs you probably can't find a dupe for whether it's the trim or the bit that made it. The industry changes junk too often, one manufacturer to another is diff. 

If you're adamant on matching as mentioned previously find someone with a molder and cough up the cash for a set of knives. Very expensive and odds are the company will keep the knives, I would. So again as mentioned your next best bet is on a similar bit like the stop or no lip door edge router bit or drawer and cabinet door front edging large ogee router bit


----------

